# LR v5.7 cannot import RAW files from Sony A7III



## dalite (Jun 21, 2018)

Using my new A7III I had been shooting JPEG with no problem. Today, I set a couple of shots on the Menu to RAW and LR had an error message which stated the two shots could not be imported. In the past, using a Cann DSLR, I always chose RAW. For this Sony should I select Compressed RAW instead? And will that work?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jun 21, 2018)

dalite said:


> Using my new A7III I had been shooting JPEG with no problem. Today, I set a couple of shots on the Menu to RAW and LR had an error message which stated the two shots could not be imported. In the past, using a Cann DSLR, I always chose RAW. *For this Sony should I select Compressed RAW instead? And will that work?*


No!
The issue has nothing to do with whether the raw images are compressed or not...

There are two solutions to this problem:
1. update Lightroom to a version that does recognise the raw files from a Sony A7 III; or
2. download the latest version of Adobe DNG converter from Adobe and use it to convert those raw images into DNG files that will then be recognised by Lightroom.

Why is this necessary?
Simple put, every time a new camera is put into the market-place a new raw file is also introduced that requires that the makers of raw file converters, such as Lightroom or Capture One etc, reverse engineer these new raw file types and then modify their software to recognise the new file types.
However, they ONLY update the newest versions of their software, currently Lightroom 7.
(Adobe DNG converter would also be updated.)

Since the newest version of Lightroom is the equivalent of version 7.4, your Lightroom version is waaaay off the crest of the wave.
Lightroom  7.3 (at least) is required to recognise raw file from the Sony A7 III...

These newer versions of Lightroom are only available as a subscription, not as a standalone, once bought, version.
Adobe DNG converter is free.

My guess is that you would be better off just upgrading to the newest version of Lightroom...

Tony Jay


----------



## dalite (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks, Tony, for your prompt response. Yes I was aware that my version of LR was "antiquated" (me a cheapskate). My option appears to be either to subscribe to LR CC or buy a LR version outright (sadly, nowadays these software companies almost force one to subscribe on a yearly basis for, what, $99?)

Anyway, if I upgrade to one of the LR options, can I still retain my existing LR catalog which consists of 16,000 images?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't believe it is possible to buy a version outright - subscription only!
The Lightroom version you would want is Lightroom Classic CC.

Yes, it is possible to retain your catalog with the proviso that the new version of Lightroom will update that catalog so that it works with the new version of Lightroom. The consequence is that that updated catalog will no longer be recognised by the older version of Lightroom...

Tony Jay


----------



## dalite (Jun 21, 2018)

Tony, you have made my day! Thanks a million. I will bite the bullet and subscribe to LR CC. I have no other choice.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jun 21, 2018)

You are welcome!

Tony Jay


----------



## dalite (Jun 21, 2018)

I just found out the difference between LR CC and LR Classic CC. I plan on going with LR Classic CC ($10/mo, local storage, more functionality)


----------



## Tony Jay (Jun 21, 2018)

dalite said:


> I just found out the difference between LR CC and LR Classic CC. I plan on going with* LR Classic CC* ($10/mo, local storage, more functionality)


Yes, Classic is the equivalent of Lightroom 5 and 6...

Tony Jay


----------

